# On the hunt for warm vanilla scent.



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm looking for a very warm, sugary vanilla scent.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 30, 2010)

vanilla extreme by... south pacific?


----------



## christinakate (Jul 30, 2010)

OOoh yum.

Sephora has LAVANILA perfumes, which actually has a few different kinds Vanilla grapefruit, Vanilla Lavender, Vanilla Coconut, and Pure vanilla.

Pure Vanilla probably is that warm vanilla scent your looking for. 
LAVANILA also has body butters i think. The perfumes run for about $14 - $58 US depending on size.

If your looking for a cheaper alternative i'd try walmart or avon, drug stores possibly. I know Calgon which is sold at walmart, I do believe drug stores aswell made a Warm Vanilla scent, I have one in a smaller bottle but I havent seen it since a few years back. But i bought one from Avon, which is a body spray, very similar to calgons, and it smell great. At avon they have an entire warm vanilla collection.

Hahah, I dont know if that was too much info or what, but I too, am a vanilla lover.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 30, 2010)

Dior: Hypnotic Poison or Dior Addict
Givenchy: Ange ou Demon


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 31, 2010)

Bath & Body Works: Warm Vanilla Sugar


----------



## spunky (Jul 31, 2010)

the body shop used to do a vanilla perfume, but that was years ago.

*just checked* they still do vanilla EDT, body mists and perfume oil


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah! That's such a wonderful smell... when I get into my modes of baking when I use real vanilla beans I smell like vanilla bean for the next 2 days or so. It's a total perk of baking! I would love to replicate that whenever I wanted without the 2 hours of work... I want to check out LAVANILA now.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

Dior Addict or if you can find one, UD Sin.  On the expensive side, I like CSP Vanille Canelle (I only have a dupe)  but it is the shizzle


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_the body shop used to do a vanilla perfume, but that was years ago.

*just checked* they still do vanilla EDT, body mists and perfume oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They changed the formulations & it's a bit floral now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to LOVE the sugary warm vanilla etd & oil - I wore it for years. When I went to buy it again I found out about the reformulation. I'd skip it.


----------



## christinita (Aug 17, 2010)

Burberry Brit


----------



## BrunetteBunnyXO (Aug 18, 2010)

VS Vanilla Lace and Aquolina Pink Sugar.


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 23, 2010)

Vera Wang Princess has always reminded me of vanilla


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 30, 2010)

MACATTAK said:


> Bath & Body Works: Warm Vanilla Sugar



 	This! So yummy


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 30, 2015)

DKNY Pure!!


----------



## L.Abrams (Oct 28, 2018)

Hypnotic poison seconded.


----------

